# Behringer besser als Neumann



## thelighter2 (29. Mai 2008)

Also heute habe ich zum ersten mal meine Mik´s getestet und mir ist was sehr ägerlich aufgefallen wenn ich mit den Behringer B-2 Pro aufnehme kommt die stimmte irgendwie viel direkter und heild qualitativ besser rüber,mit den Neumann U 87 scheint alles so dumpf hört es euch selbst an.Was soll ich machen soll ich den Neumann verkaufen und mir einen Brauner holen


----------

